# Kalpa and balkan Pharmaceuticals??



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alrite lads gna be doin my first injectable cycle with a tbol kickstart.

Bin lookin into which brand of tbol im gna be using, these 2 labs have popped up Kalpa Pharmaceuticals and Balkan pharmaceuticals, done a search and found next to nothing on the two so could anyone shed any light

on them, if their g2g or stay away?? Im leaning towards balkan for no particular reason.

Gna be running ap testobolin alongside so def gna be some quality in there! Cheers lads any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I never tried any, but balkans relative stealth. which comes in sachets is the most painful gear I have ever tried. Worked though.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I've heard Balkan are a load of ****. Loads of bad stories linked. I've always avoided for that reason, not that I've ever come across any local resellers anyways.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

body nutrition tbol seemed good to me


----------



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> I've heard Balkan are a load of ****. Loads of bad stories linked. I've always avoided for that reason, not that I've ever come across any local resellers anyways.


ffs thats enough to put me off already lol na il wait until what gets sed tom, but eagerly awating responses as i wna get it sorted asap. Would go with rohm, scirrox or pro chem bt cant get hld of them. Can get hold of

others bt they have bin trashed on here so these 2 were the pick of the bunch!


----------



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

What about these any1 used?

GE-TM Labs Turinalon??


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Pro chem I used for my last cycle and I was very impressed with the tbol ran it with unigen test comp/ test depot seen that new lab GE-TM but first time I came across it was last night.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Mate I would normally say try something and see how YOU get on as most products get mixed reviews anyway.

However when you speak about Balkan products mate I would say avoid them as the feedback has been just one way bad!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Well just to balance things up. i've used winny tabs and o/t from balkan and they both worked a treat.  never used kalpa though.


----------



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Kalpa seem to be popping frequently guess its a new lab.


----------



## hugetom (Sep 28, 2012)

Been using both, regarding injectables I can say that Kalpa has no PIP in comparison to Balkan which has some.

I always like testing different products on myself so I can have my own experience.

If this is available for you do it if not go for Kalpa and you wont be dissapointed for sure.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I've used Balkan pharma turinabol. I thought it was alright. some days i was using geneza tbol, somedays balkan. i used Gen Shi tbol, they were fantastic, but it was my first cycle.

If I use tbol again (I'm sure I will), it will be Prochem I think. Or Body Nutrition,just because their dbol is so potent.

BN dbol are blue hearts. what colour and shape are their tbol?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Never seen body nutrition tbol have to keep my eyes open for if


----------



## Vasea (Mar 8, 2011)

One friend of mine used Deca from Balkan and he doesn't complained any PIP just 10 kg of muscle instead.


----------



## hugetom (Sep 28, 2012)

Why not try 1 lab for current cycle and for next one second lab? I like such approach because you can see how each one works for you.



keir27 said:


> Alrite lads gna be doin my first injectable cycle with a tbol kickstart.
> 
> Bin lookin into which brand of tbol im gna be using, these 2 labs have popped up Kalpa Pharmaceuticals and Balkan pharmaceuticals, done a search and found next to nothing on the two so could anyone shed any light
> 
> ...


----------



## craig76 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys - I have been running the Kalpa enanthate for about 4 weeks now. No pip.

Hard to comment on my gains as I was also running Geneza enanthate - and am nearing the end of my cycle.

I do question its dosage though.


----------



## hugetom (Sep 28, 2012)

you were running both together or one after another?



craig76 said:


> Hey guys - I have been running the Kalpa enanthate for about 4 weeks now. No pip.
> 
> Hard to comment on my gains as I was also running Geneza enanthate - and am nearing the end of my cycle.
> 
> I do question its dosage though.


----------



## craig76 (Nov 14, 2012)

hugetom said:


> you were running both together or one after another?


One after the other. Was on the Geneza for about 3 weeks - Kalpa for about 4 weeks. I noticed near the end of my enan cycle, huge drop in sex drive, broke out on my back (huge zits) and actually dropped weight. Who knows though - could also just be my receptors are fried


----------



## JustConsulting (Jul 10, 2012)

Balkan Pharmaceuticals is a pharma company from Moldova, have license and produce aas, under some strict rules.theyr stuff are good, i tried sustamed and deca from them.the sustamed was weak but the deca was excellent. the enanthat is good.almost as good as hg depot from galenika.plus, balkan has an official site where u can check for authenticity.good luck mates!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I used Balkan without any problems and tbh I don't understand bad reviews ,

I tried oral Winny, Dianabol, Proviron, Clomid and

test e, sustamed, deca, tren hex ...... and they all good!


----------

